# Interest group forums > Electrical Contracting Industry Forum > Electrical Load Shedding Forum >  www.powergroup.org.za

## Riaan Oosthuysen

The Powergroup has been called into life to invite as many as possible people, companies, entities to join hands to bring a united action against Eskom / Government.  An action of this multitude will have similarities to the United States version of a class action, but will be based on a dilict and not the enforcement of an infringement of a right in the Bill of Rights.  Although indirectly some of our rights in the Bill of Rights has been infringed due to power shedding this will not be the basis to bring the action against Eskom / Government, but the infringements could form part of the particulars of claim

If we want to save our country it is time to act now.  For more information see www.powergroup.org.za

----------


## duncan drennan

Hi Riaan, welcome to The Forum SA.

So what exactly do you hope to achieve with this legal action? Who do you want to participate, and what would the basis of their participation be?

----------


## Chatmaster

I would also like to know how much you estimate legal action will cost against them. If this is viable I most certainly would be interested in assisting in some way, I am tired of these lies.

----------


## Riaan Oosthuysen

Hi Chatmaster and DSD

Firstly, it is time to bring Eskom Management and also Government to book for their poor performance.  If one looks at the country as a whole, everything is falling to parts but nobody is doing something about it.  It is time that the whole country acts and show Eskom and Government that we mean business and that we will act when people do not act according to their obligations

Secondly, millions of people did have damages due to load shedding and are entitled to claim the damages from Eskom or Government.

Thirdly, Eskom must get the message to build more powerstations as soon as possible.

Anybody who sustained damages can participate. Anybody who believe in the cause can also participate by means of donations.

People who sustained damages can become members, supply powergroup with a computation of their damages where after powergroup will lodge an action to recover the damages from Eskom.

The action wil be done in 2 phases.  Phase 1 will be to prove that Eskom was negligent.  'n Rough estimate of cost would be about R 500 000.00 for this phase.  Phase 2 would be to prove the members damages.  The cost will depend on the number of members and can be anything between R500 000.00 and R 2 000 000.00.

Membership are divided into 6 classes based on annual turnover and amount of claim.  See Powergroup.org.za website for more info

A	Individual - Private damages	
B	Company/Business any legal Entity				nil to	R 1,000,000
C	Company/Business legal Entity				R 1,000,001 to	R 10,000,000
D	Company/Business legal Entity				R 10,000,001 to	R 50,000,000
E	Company/Business legal Entity				R 50,000,001 to	R 100,000,000
F	Company/Business legal Entity				R 100,000,001	+

Below is 'n Estimate of number of members.  If powergroup get 250 Class A, 200 Class B, etc as set out hereunder the income of Powergroup will be R 2,710,000.  This will be enough to finance the action against Eskom

A       250	R 62,500
B       200	R 250,000
C       100	R 610,000
D        50	R 1,150,000
E        10	R 400,000
F          5	R 237,500
Tot    615	R 2,710,000

Hope this answers your questions.

Riaan Oosthuysen

----------


## Chatmaster

Riaan this sounds serious, so you are really taking these guys on! My respect goes out to you 10 fold, I truly hope this works out...

Just another question, is there a way that we can advertise your site and promote your cause?

----------


## Riaan Oosthuysen

Hallo Chatmaster.

Powergroup is serious in taking up Eskom and Government.  We believe that this issue must be addressed by every citizen of South Africa and Powergroup wants to facilitate this action.

The more people aware of this action, the better.

We would appreciate any form of advertisement.  People can get most of the information on www.powergroup.org.za or address their question to info@powergroup.org.za.

We are also in the process to bring an action against Eskom to stop paying out of bonuses before 28 March.  In this regard see www.mypetition.co.za under heading Stop Eskom from paying bonuses to the amount of R9.22 million on 31 March 2008.

----------


## Riaan Oosthuysen

Power Shedding


Power Shedding is back, at least in Gauteng.  I’m not sure what is happening in the rest of the country but I presume it happening everywhere.  I’ve listened to the traffic reports this morning, spoke to some people and received a lot of report of inconvenience and disruptions.

We called the Powergroup into life during January this year in the mist of Load Shedding.  Shortly thereafter Load Shedding stopped and everybody was happy again.  This weeks Load Shedding according to Eskom is due to ‘n sudden demand of Electricity due to the cold weather.  This of course is just ‘n forerunner in the small for the winter on hands.  What’s happening now will just repeat on a much bigger scale in the winter to come.  In the mean time at least 4 of Eskom generators are out of commission.  This just reflects back to the reports brought out by www.forensies.com which indicated a lack of planning and maintenance on the whole Electricity grit.  

In the mean time Eskom shifts the blame to the consumer.  They show their teeth and indicate if we do not use less power we will feel their grunt.  I agree, we must use less electricity to get through this crisis, but we must also demand heads to roll of people who are the authors of this crisis and replace them with competent people who does not only do the talk, but also do the walk.  If one’s look at Eskom’s financial statements it is clear on their own account that they are the only authors of the electricity crisis.

Million of people had billions of damages due to mismanagement of Eskom and it is time to claim back that was taken away en pressurize Eskom and Government to implement a plan of action and not just talk about it.

I spoke to a lot op people who indicated that what will it help to take on a giant like Eskom.  There is a duty on everyone of us to act now.  If we do not act we will give Eskom and the Government the green light to proceed with mismanagement.  Just look at our roads, look at our municipalities, look at the state of our rivers, and look at the state of service in government organizations.  Government organizations are kept alive by business that is forced to do the work of Government officials if business wants to keep the economy alive.  I see at the Masters Office, Magistrate Courts, and Municipality Offices.  How long will we tolerate this?

I’ve been criticized that I am using emotions and religion to make profit out of an unfortunate crisis in the country.  I’ve been criticized that I am busy with touting. I believe that God uses people to bring change about.  This means that God will use people to turn our country back to the country it is supposed to be.  I am willing to stand up and make a difference.  Are you?

If everyone runs away from the problems in our beautiful South Africa with all of its opportunities, I will stil be here because I believe in this country.  I know what God has in store for this Country and I know that I’ve got a purpose in this country, do you?

I the mean time Eskom bosses cant wait for the 31 of March 2008 due in 13 days when they will receive an huge bonus of more than R10 Million for allowing this Electricity crises and all we can do is complain, criticize en point  fingers but doing nothing, I repeat nothing at all.  When will we wake up? When will we put our money where our mouth is?

Powergroup is waiting in anticipation for South Africans and anybody who wants to make a difference in this beautiful country.  Powergroup with their experts www.forensies.com are already in the position to prove in court that Eskom was negligent in managing electricity in South Africa.  According to their own financial statements there is more than enough money available to build more power stations and to pay out damages to people who have been hit hard by this crisis.  This has been so for the last 10 years.  If we do not act, where will we be in 10 years?

If we unite and stand together we will be the Giant who can force Eskom and Government to act now and we can be through this crisis before we know it.  Thereafter we as citizens wil be able to force municipalities and governmental institutions to perform the duties and restore our country to the state it is supposed to be.

Riaan Oosthuysen
www.powergroup.org.za

----------


## Dave A

I certainly noticed.

I had a meeting in Midrand yesterday and we had load shedding there for 4 hours. And then I had it again at Clubview.

I heard on the radio whilst driving to ORT that there are 9 generators down for routine maintenance and 9 "tripped" generators. By tripped I take it that's unplanned outages.

Clearly the February calm was just some welcome respite.

----------


## SilverNodashi

> Hi Chatmaster and DSD
> 
> Firstly, it is time to bring Eskom Management and also Government to book for their poor performance.  If one looks at the country as a whole, everything is falling to parts but nobody is doing something about it.  It is time that the whole country acts and show Eskom and Government that we mean business and that we will act when people do not act according to their obligations


The sad part is that no one has the guts to actually do anything in this country. Day by day we accept poor services, cause we're too scared something will happen if we say something. In the meantime the big companies (including insurance, medical aid, banks, etc) take us for a huge ride and expect us to accept it with a smile on our faces. Who's got the balls to stand up for corruption in this country? Ironically,the few who had (The Scorpions were the latest on the map) were simply just "shoved out of the system" as soon as they got to close to something major.

----------


## Dave A

I heard that someone has started legal action on the dismantling of the Scorpions.

To me it's just ridiculous that we have to go running to the courts to tackle government on these things. Accountability should be showing up in the ballot boxes at election time. And government should be acting far more responsibly and holding their own accountable.

With all the emphasis on good governance nowadays - government should be practicing what it preaches.

----------


## Riaan Oosthuysen

Hi Dave

I agree with you but it is apparent that the state of our country is a result of bad management.

This means as citizens we have a duty to call Government and for that sake Eskom as well to book.

Riaan

----------


## Dave A

> I agree with you but it is apparent that the state of our country is a result of bad management.


So let's fire the managers.

Suing for damages doesn't help in matters of public interest - the cost of defence *and* the cost of settlement are just passed back onto the "customers" - basically, us ordinary citizens on whose behalf the case is brought in the first place. 

My argument is that when suing government in the public interest, it should be on the basis that their actions are unlawful, not as a claim for damages.

----------


## duncan drennan

> So let's fire the managers.


This is what I am currently very confused about. It would seem to be clear (as mud) that Eskom's management purposefully ran down the coal supplies to cut costs. This resulted in lots of wet coal "dust" going into the generators instead of the nice pellets that should be used. This results in failure of generators - "unplanned outages."

Why is there even talk of any form of bonus? I don't know exactly what Eskom's shareholder make up is, but shouldn't the government be reducing the salaries of top management with absolutely no talk of bonuses?

----------


## Chatmaster

Just out of a matter of interest, what are the chances of a criminal case against them?

----------


## Moneymaker

Governments are all about power, and for now the judiciary acts independantly of govt.  The real danger is when govt. takes control or is capable of influencing the judiciary. If what is posted is true, the individuals are scared to take on govt. then one has to ask the question how do the individual judges feel about making decisions against govt.? And right there the moral fabric of society is in trouble.....?

----------


## Dave A

I found this on despair.com - thought it was appropriate.

----------

